# Excuse me... R U gonna sleep all day????



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

She looks very comfy there - has she not even got up for a pee


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup, I have one of these too. Hannah actually lays the same way also! Lazy, lazy! My husband is a firefighter so when he works nights, Hannah will sleep all night with me and then go back to bed when my hubby gets home at 8:00 a.m. and sleeps until noon with him.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL!! cute pic!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I finally made her get up. She didn't really want to, but, I made her go out for a potty break.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to be a dog in my next life and come live with you


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I want to be a dog in my next life and come live with you


 If you like being pampered & spoiled, you couldn't pick a better way to come back.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How do I get a dog like that!!!!!????? After a two hour nap, mine are persecuting for an active adventure. . .


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

so cute!! Molson was like that yesterday when I was packing to leave on my trip. I wished I could just crawl into bed with him!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ha-ha ,very funny.!


----------

